

Number of squares on a chess board - jhawk28
http://www.billthelizard.com/

======
jibiki
I remember we had the square problem as homework in 5th grade.

The triangle problem is more difficult, since parity matters (I think.) But I
did come up with a solution which seems correct.

~~~
cruise02
Re: The triangle problem. If you've figured out that parity matters then you
probably have it. That seems to be the stumbling block for most people trying
that problem for the first time.

